# Looking for Breeder in Michigan.



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

Going to be traveling to Michigan for work. Looking to visit some breeders out there. I am definitely not looking for anything larger than a standard but really looking for a Pocket. If anyone knows a good breeder I can come look at, preferably unannounced. Please let me know. If any breeders out there dont mind surprise visits to see their dogs, I travel anywhere Southwest goes. So I will be happy to visit. Definitely looking for my perfect next fishing buddy.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm guessing by the terminology you're looking for an American Bully? I know APBT breeders up there. Two that come to mind are Howard's working dogs and Wolf Moon kennels. I think Irionline is up there, too. But again, these are all APBT breeders, not bully breeders. Can't help with the latter. Good luck!

ETA: No breeder with a brain cell will allow you to visit unannounced. That's a huge liability and security risk. I'd never let someone visit my home where everything precious to me lives until I know everything about them, and have their deposit to show they are serious. Don't be thrown off if they don't let you just come in and see the dogs.

ETA ETA: I'd suggest seeing what shows are on the calendar and visiting dogs that way.


----------



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

So far most have been Agreeable to me stopping by. Since I have no clear day when I will be around, the best I can do is call when I land and let them know when I would have time. The deal is I don't want to give them time to "Spiffy" up the place. I want to make sure that the condition of area the dogs are in is clean and safe. If I announce to far in advance that would negate that ability. So I can see you point, but if someone is running a business, then they should be open to people popping in at the last moment or at least say, "by appointment only" on their sites.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lurchi said:


> but if someone is running a business


If their dog kennel is a business they are not someone I would be getting a dog from.


----------



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

American_Pit13,

I can see why you would think that. I personally would hope that it was true, but its not. It doesn't bother me that someone is out to make a profit from selling their dogs. I am sure that, those that are truly passionate about breeding the best of the best, mixing just the right blood line to produce beautiful, healthy pups, spend a lot of time, effort and money to make that happen.

If someone makes a profit from selling a product its a business. No one is going to loose money breeding dogs. They may break even but it still by definition a business. How passionate they are about that business, how well they produce their product, how safe and clean their business environment is, is exactly what I am looking for. Just because the product is alive doesn't mean they are not out to make money, otherwise they wouldn't charge 2500-5000k for the dogs, they would give them away or charge a minimal fee. The fact they take the time and passion to produce the best dogs they can doesn't mean its not a business. Whats important is how they do it, why they do it and the passion to their dogs and their care. Granted, I would assume some of them do this for bragging rights. Personally, I was NOT interest, in the beginning at least, who won what award. I have a picture of what I am looking for, and I will wait till I find it. This is the primary reason I joined this blog. To find out as much information as possible from others who have purchased a dog from a Kennel/Breeder, So I can visit them and decide for myself. When I decide on a place I will know I got the right dog for me. So far I have been very disappointed in what I have seen. Or maybe I have and Idea in my head of what a breeding/kennel should look like, and its simply not true. Which again is why I rely on others personal experiences to help guide me.

Chris


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hahahahaha!!!! That is not true at all. People who are in it for the DOGS never make money, don't even come close to breaking even. I had a litter off my CH female dog and of the 7 puppies, I gave all but 1 away. Never trust a person who makes a living off selling dogs. All the money I spend on shows and sporting events ($500+ a show) all the food, vet care, etc. I spend well over 8k on just this and actually DOING something with my dogs not to mention feeding them the best possible diet. And I sold that 1 pup for $500. 

Anyway, are you looking for an American Bully, American Staff, American Pit bull Terrier? We kind of need to know the breed you are interested in to point you in the right direction. Are you wanting a pet? Working dog? Show dog? Etc.

There are a lot of scumbag breeders out there- especially American bullies. And it's very sad. I'm glad you are holding out for the right dog.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Lurchi said:


> If someone makes a profit from selling a product its a business. No one is going to loose money breeding dogs. They may break even but it still by definition a business.


Breeding dogs isn't a business, it's a hobby and a passion. A conservative estimate of what I spent on my girl outside of normal upkeep -- by that I mean going around to events, getting her health testing, etc -- is probably $10,000. We bred her once, sunk another grand into it, got no living pups, threw another grand into the emergency vet costs to save her life.

At $600 a head (fair price, IMO), she would have had to have about 17 pups for me to see a modicum of profit. Now there are breeders who will gladly keep their dog pregnant, or who forgo all the the work prior to breeding a litter. Just say no. There are better breeders out there.

But no, they still won't let you drop in unannounced. :roll:


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

I couldn't agree more, those that know me, knows I've been breeding and selling dogs for over thirty years, but I have gave away quite a few, but standard price for a pup, 1k,
Then as they get older price goes up, once they're over two years old, if I haven't worked out some kind of deal with you, its 3k-5k......... and if I don't know you, and you think you're
Gonna show up on short notice, you got another thought coming..........

How do I know what your motives are??????????? You coming back to steal my 5k dogs?????? Plus to get to me, you got 3 gates, and a little girl that will eat you alive,
If you do get invited, I need to make sure everything is in order.....and put her up,
And that doesn't guarantee that will get you to see the 14. In the backyard.......

But, do as much research that you can, on the bloodline you are interested in,
Go to a/the shows see what you like, and ask about it, just don't ask too many questions, 
You'll come off as being a 'cop'

Plus, I buy my dogfood by the ton, do as much vet work as I can, and with everything else that's involved,
Set-ups $150 each,

I'M STILL IN THE RED!!!!!!!!
By far........

But I've had the same blood, for thirty years......


----------



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

*Sorry for offending and still looking....*

My apologies for offending so many about the business aspect. So far all I have encountered is exactly that. And I have never been a breeder or shown dogs. Been involved in Rescue with my sister, and I know that can get very expensive in vet costs.

I have now been to 3 breeders in Texas. They all looked like shelter dogs. And yes I called about an hour before I planned on showing up to Ask if it was ok. When I got to two of them you could tell they just cleaned out the area where the pups were. Thats what I am trying to find out. Who is and who is not taking care of the dogs and their environment. I had to stop off at Walmart on the way to airport, from one of the breeders, to buy flea spray for myself. So thats what I have to go on. Making a one week out appointment give more time to clean up. Since All I have seen is the worst, wouldn't know what good or great looks like.

To answer the questions posted:

What am I looking for? American Bully. Pocket preferred but would be willing to look at Standards. Definitely want a Blue.

Am I going to show/breed? Right now I am looking for a fishing, go to work, jump in the Xterra and go for a ride, Buddy. That being said, I am planning to build a new home. Looking at getting some acreage. 2 at least. Got an offer for 62 acres with a lake and a Barn already built if anyone wants to split up the 253k cost! But at that time I might try breeding. Showing.....right now with work thats not a easy thing. Work Graveyard for Airline as a techie so I spend 60 hours a week there now. Starting September I will be doing 10hr/4day shifts. So I will have more time to devote to it. Looks like there is a lot involved in just breeding much more showing. Still got a lot to learn before I think about either.

So at this time probably just a friend is what I am looking for. I guess it will depend too on WHO I get the dog from. I hear that some can get a break on the price of a pup if they agree to have pups or stud. I dont know that for sure. I do know I love the breed, I really like the Pocket and standard Bullies. I cannot have a registered American Pitbull Terrier where I live now. So the Bullies fall out of that class so I am good.

I already have 4 Mini Long Haired Dachshunds, mostly because thats what the wife likes. Had Pugs of my own that have passed away. Dont need a guard dog, the Dachshunds have that covered very well.

Anyone know anything about the Miagi Bloodline? Really like some of the pics. Heard rumors that the bloodline has French Bulldog in it, which is why the head is not as blocked.

So no I have NOT found a breeder I like yet. Have stopped looking for the past two weeks which is why the late posting here. Been traveling for work. Definitely want to find a good Breeder of American Bullies. Again, Pocket first then Standard. Put my money down and wait till I get that right friend. Figure it will be like getting my Ferret. First one bit me, second one crawled up my leg, up my back sat on my shoulder and barked in my ear. I had a new friend that would steal anything it could drag into its cage.

First the right breeder, then waiting for the right pup. Just want to keep the breed going strong. Keep doing what I can to help dogs in trouble. There are so many Pitbull/Mix at the McKinney Shelter right now, it sucks!

I appreciate the Honestly folks. Keep it up. Trust me, I dont take offense to it. And NO I wouldnt come steal your dogs!. My name is Chris Northrup and I work for Southwest Airlines live in Anna TX. I have Life Lock so not worried about giving out info. Would love to come visit with some of you, get to know you and your dogs. I know there is a lot you can teach me, and I am definitely looking for as much as you can give.

Thanks and have a great weekend/week.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lurchi said:


> My apologies for offending so many about the business aspect. So far all I have encountered is exactly that. And I have never been a breeder or shown dogs. Been involved in Rescue with my sister, and I know that can get very expensive in vet costs.
> 
> I have now been to 3 breeders in Texas. They all looked like shelter dogs. And yes I called about an hour before I planned on showing up to Ask if it was ok. When I got to two of them you could tell they just cleaned out the area where the pups were. Thats what I am trying to find out. Who is and who is not taking care of the dogs and their environment. I had to stop off at Walmart on the way to airport, from one of the breeders, to buy flea spray for myself. So thats what I have to go on. Making a one week out appointment give more time to clean up. Since All I have seen is the worst, wouldn't know what good or great looks like.
> 
> ...


Miagi bred dogs are more of the exotic bully persuasion and often costs $3K-$5K for dogs that probably won't live passed their 5th birthday (I'm being generous here). I would personally steer clear of anything Miagi-bred.

My best advice to you would be to attend some ABKC or UKC events in your area and speak to the American Bully kennels who attend the show about their productions and what you are looking for. For one, at least you will know that these breeders do something with their dogs, instead of just breeding to pad their income, and also you will be able to see first hand what kind of shape their dogs are in. From there you can make arrangements to come see their kennel setup, etc.

As for price breaks, a lot of breeders will have a show/breeding home price and a pet home price that comes with a spay/neuter contract. So as long as you agree to "spueter" your pup you can likely negotiate a pet price.


----------



## Lurchi (May 31, 2015)

Really? It cuts down on the lifetime of the breed? Is that something with all exotics or just the Miagi Bloodline?

Oh thanks for the info on the events. So I am going to both. Hope I will be able to find what I am looking for there.

7th Annual Southern Oklahoma Bully Show
Saturday, September 05, 2015
Hardy Murphy Coliseum
Ardmore, OK

For more information:
Joey Brown - 580-465-1678
Angela Brown - 580-465-1207
[email protected]
Judges: Mo Barrow, Nate Deyermond
ST, CL, P, XL
JR HANDLER

The ABKC Bully Masters
Saturday, October 17, 2015
3925 State Hwy 30 West
Huntsville, TX 77342

10-16-15 & 10-17-15
2 Day Event
For More Information:
713-878-0088
[email protected]
Judges: Cindy McCloskey, James Feltus, Mo Barrow, Nate Deyermond & Deferome Branch
STD/CLS/P/XL/SB/FB/EB/Jr Handler
Website: https://thebullymasters.eventbrite.com


----------

